# Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread



## RyzA (2. November 2018)

*Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Moin!

Da es ja auch einen "Chili" und Kaffee"Thread gibt wollte ich mal einen Käse-Liebhaber Thread auf machen.
Was sind eure liebsten Käsesorten?
Ich mag fast alle Käsesorten, auch Schimmelkäse. Nur "Harzer" Käse nicht so gerne. Der ist mir zu streng.
Der beliebteste Käse der Deutschen (nach Marktforschung) ist ja Gouda.
Auf Fertig-Pizzen werden oft Käseimitate verwendet. Auch "Analogkäse" genannt.
Was ich auch gerne mag ist Parmesan Käse auf Tomatensauce und Pasta. Der "echte" Parmesan ist aber eine Ecke teurer.


----------



## MircoSfot (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Gauda jung, seit Kindheit dabei und immer mit dabei (auf den Hüften). Einmal pro Woche immer am Käsetheke im Supermarkt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Bin mehr so der Wurst-Fan ^^ Wenn ich Käse (auf Brot) esse, dann meist Esrom oder Brie.


----------



## Firefox83 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*



Also ich mag am liebsten Blauschimmelkäse wie Gorgonzola oder Blue de Bresse, begleitet von einem guten Schluck Ripasso Wein. 

Esse aber gerne Hart- wie auch Weichkäse. Meine liebsten Sorten: Parmigiano Reggiano, generell rezente CH Hartkäsesorten wie Gruyer, Appenzeller etc, und die weichen Camembert oder Caprice de Dieux Käse.

Tipp: auf der Pasta kannst du auch die günstigere Grana Padana Variante nehmen. Schmeckt ähnlich wie Parmesan und kostet dafür halb so viel.

edit: was ich überhaupt nicht mag, Schafskäse! Da renne ich meilenweit davon....


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Ich liebe Käse. Esse da auch fast alle Sorten. Am liebsten habe ich italienischen Käse (Mozzarella di Bufala Campana, richtigen Pecorino aus Schafsmilch und natürlich auch Parmesan) oder den aus dem Alpenraum. Mag generell aber auch fast alle Sorten aus Ziegen- oder Schafsmilch. Edamer habe ich auch gern. 
Darf aber auch mal Cheddar sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Ich wohne in der Schweoz da muss man Käse mögen  meine Favoriten sind der Appenzelller Würzig und der Gruyere, beide etwas würziger. Was ich nicht mag sind die Käse ohne Würze, also diejenigen die kaum Geschmack haben für mich und Weichkäse mag ich erst Recht nicht.


----------



## taks (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Gründsätzlich mag ich alle Hart & Frischkäse. Weichkäse ist ned so mein Fall.
- Österreicher oder Schweizer Bergkäse
- Gruyer
- Appenzeller
- Emmentaler (am liebsten Kaltenbach)
- Rahmkäse vom Bauernhof um die Ecke
- Feta
- Mozarella


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Welchen Mozarella? Den mit Büffel- oder Kuhmilch?


----------



## Tolotos66 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

-Gruyere
-Mimolette
-Parmigiano
-alles was von der Ziege oder dem Schaf kommt
-ach ja und natürlich als eschter Hesse de Handkäs 
Gruß T.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Tipp: auf der Pasta kannst du auch die günstigere Grana Padana Variante nehmen. Schmeckt ähnlich wie Parmesan und kostet dafür halb so viel.


Jau, den kenne ich. Schmeckt sehr gut!

Was ich auch noch gerne mag ist überbackener Camembert mit Preiselbeeren oben drüber.
Oder Mozarella Sticks... Yummy!

Grillkäse will ich auch noch ausprobieren...


----------



## Firefox83 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Moment Moment please!

wir haben Raclette und Fondue vergessen. Beide Gerichte dürfen in keinem Käsethread fehlen! 

am liebsten mag ich Fondue mit saurem Most. Käsemischung hole ich mir beim Käser des Vertrauens und zubereiten tue ich es dann oft selber. Dafür stinkt die Wohnung danach eine Woche lang


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Moment Moment please!
> 
> wir haben Raclette und Fondue vergessen. Beide Gerichte dürfen in keinem Käsethread fehlen!


Das stimmt! Gut das du es erwähnst!


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Moment Moment please!
> 
> wir haben Raclette und Fondue vergessen. Beide Gerichte dürfen in keinem Käsethread fehlen!
> 
> am liebsten mag ich Fondue mit saurem Most. Käsemischung hole ich mir beim Käser des Vertrauens und zubereiten tue ich es dann oft selber. Dafür stinkt die Wohnung danach eine Woche lang



Stimmt ganz vergessen, ich mag beides aber bevorzuge Fondue und zwar den Appenzeller der hat ordentlich Geschmack. Raclette mag ich zwar auch aber ist nicht das selbe wie Fondue.


----------



## Firefox83 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

wir nehmen oft eine Kräutermischung vom Käser, die ist wirklich der Hammer. Ich bevorzuge aber die Do it yourself Variante, meine Frau eher weniger ^^

Die Kids stehen aber voll auf Fondue, das artet immer zu einem wilden Fechtkampf mit den Gabeln aus


----------



## nexistar (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Viele hassen ihn, viele verabscheuen ihn, aber ich liebe ihn... den Harzer Käse. Weil er für das Fitness 1A geeignet ist und es schmeckt auch gut wenn man sich daran gewohnt hat. Der Vorteil ist auch, wenn man sich an diese Käse Sorte gewöhnt hat, ist man für schlechte Gerüche neutral geworden. Mit einem herkömmlichen Pups kommst du dir vor als wärst du auf einem Rosengarten.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> wir nehmen oft eine Kräutermischung vom Käser, die ist wirklich der Hammer. Ich bevorzuge aber die Do it yourself Variante, meine Frau eher weniger ^^
> 
> Die Kids stehen aber voll auf Fondue, das artet immer zu einem wilden Fechtkampf mit den Gabeln aus


Das war früher so bei mir, aber schon lange  nicht mehr jetzt wird anständig Fondue gegessen  



nexistar schrieb:


> Viele hassen ihn, viele verabscheuen ihn, aber ich liebe ihn... den Harzer Käse. Weil er für das Fitness 1A geeignet ist und es schmeckt auch gut wenn man sich daran gewohnt hat. Der Vorteil ist auch, wenn man sich an diese Käse Sorte gewöhnt hat, ist man für schlechte Gerüche neutral geworden. Mit einem herkömmlichen Pups kommst du dir vor als wärst du auf einem Rosengarten.



Danke für den Hinweis, ich weiss schon mal welchen Käse ich nicht kaufen werde  Das erinnert mich aber gerade an einen Käse mit dem Namen "Alter Schwede* aus dem Aldi, nicht nur der Geschmack war Grauenvoll sondern der Gestank war eine ganze Woche nachdem ich den Käse entfernt hatte noch im Kühlschrank


----------



## Gimmick (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Bin ebenfalls ein Käseliebhaber 

Ein Galette mit Roquefort und karamelisierter Birne 
Ziegenkäse mit Feigensenf 
Büffelmorzarella mit weichem Kern


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Ich mag alles an Käse was Jung deklariert ist. Es darf nicht Streng schmecken oder gar riechen. Da bleibt dann auch nicht viel über aber mein absoluter Favorit ist Wilstermarschkäse! Da vergeß ich alles für ... na ja fast alles.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Es gab gerade Tortellini mit Käsesauce. Meine Frau hat die gemacht mit Schmelzkäse.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Raclette und Fondue



Gefällt mir


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Gefällt mir



Irgendeine Lieblingssorte dieser beiden?


----------



## azzih (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Käse ist beste. Käse macht quasi jedes Gericht besser.

Ich ess eigentlich alle Käsesorten nur die ganz stinkigen würd ich jetzt nicht kaufen. Sogar Harzer Käse kann man essen, wenn der noch net so gelb und reif ist schmeckt der relativ neutral und für alle Kraftsporttreibenden  ist der super, weil kaum Fett und Kohlenhydrate und deutlich mehr Protein als jedes Fleisch.

Hab gestern im Kaufland so Ziegenkäse mit Chilli gewürzt gekauft. Schmeckt sehr gut und ist nichtmal rezent.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Irgendeine Lieblingssorte dieser beiden?



Definitiv Raclette 

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich erst einmal ein Käsefondue hatte ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Definitiv Raclette
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich erst einmal ein Käsefondue hatte ^^



Ich meinte eine Lieblings-Käse-Sorte  

Aber Raclette immer mit Kartoffel essen und bitte nicht in der Mikrowelle aufwärmen, und auch nicht in der Pfanne


----------



## joNickels (2. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*

Letztens habe ich die Ziegenkäserollen für mich entdeckt. Mit Tomate und Salz/Pfeffer auf dem Brot schmeckt das echt toll.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eine Lieblings-Käse-Sorte
> 
> Aber Raclette immer mit Kartoffel essen und bitte nicht in der Mikrowelle aufwärmen, und auch nicht in der Pfanne



Mein Lieblingskäse steht auf Seite 1 

Wozu sollte man Raclette in der Mikrowelle warm machen? Dass ist ja das schöne daran....einfach am nächsten Morgen den Raclettegrill wieder anmachen und man hat ein tolles Frühstück


----------



## Gamer090 (3. November 2018)

*AW: Der Käse-Liebhaber Thread*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingskäse steht auf Seite 1
> 
> Wozu sollte man Raclette in der Mikrowelle warm machen? Dass ist ja das schöne daran....einfach am nächsten Morgen den Raclettegrill wieder anmachen und man hat ein tolles Frühstück



Richtig, trotzdem gibt es Leute die genau das machen und dann schmeckt Raclette einfach nicht mehr


----------

